
String of British firms switch over to four-day working week - joeyespo
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/12/string-of-british-firms-switch-over-to-four-day-working-week
======
moftz
Do they make them pull a longer day to make up the hours? I've worked at
places with a 9/80 schedule. The every other three day weekend was nice but I
felt like the extra hour was almost as waste of time. This firm was not the
kind of place where you can just go home when your work is done no matter what
time it is. You're in the office until the working day is over. During a short
week, I would usually find that the three day weekend was interrupting things
I still needed to work on and that I'd usually come in on the day off just to
finish up stuff. Plenty of others would be doing the exact same thing. You
need to pull so much extra hours that the 9/80 thing doesn't really matter.
The upside was that it was easier to schedule long weekend vacations. I'd just
say that I'd be out that friday and no one would bat an eye and I wouldn't
need to spend PTO for it.

